# Rubik's cube lock?



## jtjogobonito (Feb 23, 2008)

http://gizmodo.com/359454/rubiks-cube-security-gadget-looks-too-complicated-to-be-useful

My Dad stumbled upon this while surfing Gizmodo. I really want one of those.

Sorry for posting this I did not realize Gilles did when I did this. Can someone delete this post.


----------

